# australian shepard / timberwolf hybrid . wolf people enter here



## jewnersey (Jan 27, 2012)

hey everybody, i am looking to adopt a dog very soon and found a 5 month australian shep/timberwolf mix that has caught my fancy. the foster mom said he is great with her kids (6 and 9) and also with the other dogs she has (big and small). he likes to explore the yard is energetic and friendly. I will be meeting him tomorrow (or saturday) but would like to obtain some knowledge before i do so.

first, let me say that this will be my first dog. I will be going very serious with training and have a knowledge for behavior (im a psychology graduate student) not that this puts me ahead of the curve, but i do understand quite a bit about reinforcement and consistency. 

things i would like to know:

i understand that more ...wolfness will translate to more aggression or possibility for aggression, but is there anything specific i could look for in this dogs temperament at 5 months. 

what are some obvious characteristics of the wolf-hybrid (tell-tale signs that there is a strong wolf heritage) (the foster mom thinks he looks more australian shepard than wolf)

When i see the dog tomorrow/sat i will take a few pictures and get them posted here so those persons interested can see exactly what he looks like and hopefully provide more insight.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Are there any pictures available? Most dogs advertised as wolfdogs are not actually wolfdogs. There are a few very knowledgeable wolfdog people on the forum who hopefully will chime in.


----------



## jewnersey (Jan 27, 2012)

this is the one from the ad, but its not so great obviously


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

Pictures would be a great help. I feel like a wolf/aussie mix is rather weird as they're usually mixed with breeds like huskies, malamutes, and GSDs (to my understanding) but who knows. Hopefully some of the wolfdog owners on the forum will chime in.

I want to add, being this would be your first dog a wolfdog would not be something that most people here would suggest. They demand a VERY experienced owner and I understand that when in the wrong hands things can go bad quite fast.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I would never get a wolf mix as a first dog provided it really IS a wolf mix.  They can not be keep indoors or their active minds will find everything to destroy while your not looking. You have to have a fence that is at LEAST 8 feet tall and topped with hotwire or barbed wire as they can climb fencing. Wolf dogs (especially half wolf) are VERY timid and standoffish towards strangers you have to earn their affections.

EDIT
just saw the photo, that dog is not half wolf


----------



## jewnersey (Jan 27, 2012)

the wolf content is unclear, but hopefully once i get GOOD pictures tomorrow or saturday, people can assess that
p.s. this forum rocks, 3 replies in less that 5 minutes. high five


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Honestly, that dog looks more like a chow mix to me. The nose is FAR too short and wide for an Aussie OR a wolf. If you could get pics from the side, the top (standing) and good head shots it would help greatly. Remember there are a LOT of fruads where wolf mixes (of any content) are concerned. I'll see if I can get the two resident wolf-dog experts (both of whom rescue wolf mixes) into the thread.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Not seeing any wolf.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Not looking wolf at all to me. Most wolfdogs are scams. They're really mostly malamute or husky.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Me either, but shelter ppl often "guess" at breed which can be a crap shoot lol 

I agree I was kind of anxious to see the Aussie/wolf hybrid lol but I also see no wolf.


----------



## jewnersey (Jan 27, 2012)

so this dog didnt work out unfortunately, but i went to visit another set of pups and found a little girl im interested in. i dont want to make a new post, but hopefully i can get some people to tell me what they think of the mix, They believed them to be shepard mixes, but are not entirely sure. They are brother(dark) and sister(light). Any opinions on mix?


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Unfortunately the pictures didn't show up.


----------



## jewnersey (Jan 27, 2012)

https://picasaweb.google.com/m/view...837065877296801,authkey:Gv1sRgCPvBoInr3e3_rQE


Can you see that album


----------



## wildfire_1982 (Jan 16, 2012)

sorry still no pictures ...... requests u to sign in ...... and i've seen some wolf-hybrid's who look different then in the pictures above by mlindsay(the last pic in particular).... 1 was a 75/25... 75 Timberwolf 25 Husky and it looked like a Husky on coloring but had the coat 'n body of a timberwolf. I guess it all depends on the breeder and how they manage their breeding lines and heritages for their pups.
PS::

A friend of mine is a owner of such a mix that i described in this post.... However they dont recommend a wolf hybrid for a first time owner(first time dog owner or first time hybrid owner period). She recommends a easy going, easy to train, puppy for your first time around.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

No photos there, but just ONE small nit pick I have to make if you're going to get a Shepherd mix. It's ShepHERD, not Shepard.


----------



## jewnersey (Jan 27, 2012)

that should work. 

again, these arent the original dog(s) in question. supposed shepard mix with the other half unknown. looks a little chow to me, but i dunno anything.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Awww, such cute puppies! I do see GSD in them (especially the boy) but I can't really tell what else. Might be more obvious as they age. I don't see any Chow, though. ShepHERD p) pups are fluffier than you would expect, so that doesn't necessarily mean they're mixed with a fluffy breed.


----------

